# How tight should the stem -> handlebar bolts supposed to be?



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be getting my new handlebar today (KCNC SC Bone Flat 31.8mm) i dont want to strip any bolts or have anything loose, so how tight should i tighten the bolts on the stem that hold onto the handlebar?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

The manufacturer should have torque specs for them. I would look to them for your answer.:thumbsup:


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

hmm, called Spec. They said torque spec should be on the stem somewhere... are they?

my bike is in the backyard, i guess i'll check later.

edit: installed handlebar, there wasn't any torque specs on the stem, just tightened the 4 faceplate bolts to handtight


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

dont onlye look how much handlebar Nm need to be look for stem bolt Nm to 

my handelbar can go to 4nm onlye bolt of my stem can go to 2.5nm


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

for aluminum just get it tight enough so its not going anywhere. carbon, thats a whole other story.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

For aluminum, I tighten until I can't spin the bar no matter how hard I try ... then another 1/4 turn (I only use 4 bolt stems). For carbonio, same deal, with 1/8 turn ... and I use that carbon friction stuff.

Now that all my bikes have Thomson stems, I just go to their spec (which, I believe, is printed on the faceplate).


----------



## stevesbike (Feb 26, 2009)

if there's no torque settings printed on the stem, just do 5Nm. Get a torque wrench if you don't have one (pricepoint has a sale on one).


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

4 Nm was plenty to hold my bars without friction paste on a 4-bolt Race Face stem.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

okay, i don't have a torque wrench, i just tightened it to "handtight" and the bar seems fine...


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

louisssss said:


> okay, i don't have a torque wrench, i just tightened it to "handtight" and the bar seems fine...


No torque wrench? So what was the point to ask in the first place?


----------

